# Streaming mucous... but not pregnant?!



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm a little confused ATM. You see, I have a doe who is about 8 years old. Well, today her and her baby were in heat, I suppose. But I have NEVER seen a goat stream this much mucous without being pregnant. It was about 6 inches long, or 7 give or take. It was so weird though... Her baby was streaming at all. She is about 5 months old, and the tip of her vulva was just wet.

What do you think? Can a doe get pregnant the day she kids or about a week after? Or is she just very mucousy do you think?


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't know if goats do "foal heats" like mares do, but mares will heat about a week after foaling. If she was in with a buck at all, I suppose it could be possible! Does she look pregnant in other ways?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Well, her vulva points down, but she has kidded like 6 times so it may just be like that. Also, she has a huge stomach, but I have felt everywhere and it's just squishy. So I don't think it's even possible... but could it be? Here is her stomach. She has been like this for the past year though.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I guess my question is, should I be on kid watch? My buck did breed with her, she started streaming after that.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Im confused, sorry Im slow some times.....Did your buck just now breed her and thats when the streaming came? If so I would guess that she might have been in heat when he did that or if not in heat the streaming was seman. Or are you saying that the buck bred her like 5 months ago even though she had a kid not that long before and now she is streaming? In that case I have yet to have a doe breed while nursing but people say they have so I would be watching for kids. Is she still nursing the kids or is she weaned, if weaned feel for a bag, people talk about pooch test. If its not within a month of being due I cant tell but I can trust the bag  Maybe take a pic of her behind and bag, ohhh or you can feel the ligs if you know what to feel for.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

LOL It's alright. He just bred her today. I don't think it is semen, I already thought of that. It just looks like her mucous plug. BUT, it's not. I guess. LOL

She is still nursing her kid so she does have an udder. I can't wean her, it's like... impossible. lol

I felt her udder and it isn't full. I did go back out there and her vulva was just really wet, nothing streaming. 

I do know how to check ligs although I have not on her. Good idea.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

so maybe a little blood in the stuff coming out of her??? When my Dutches got bred she had blood/mucus coming out, I thought some how she was already bred and the buck made her abort, but couldnt figure out how she would have been bred, 5 months later kids. I think maybe the buck was.....not so nice during breeding. If her ligs are good I would write down on Jan 8 that she is due just to be on the safe side


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh yeah, I write everything down the minute I see it happen. LOL

No blood, btw.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

lol^^^ Thats how i am even if I think they are just being pervs. Then I have my watchful 6 and 4 year olds who will run in the house screaming 'Rigbe is getting married to one of your girls' lol. 
But Im just really not sure about your girl there, thats the only ideas I have.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

These are what I have written on my computer notes... LOL

Hazel came into heat with Abraham around on 6-4-2013. I didn't see any breeding. 

Hazel's estimated due date (150 days ahead) is 11/1/2013

Mia and Mazie were bred by Abraham on 8/10/2013 and 8/9/2013

Betty was in heat on 8-5-2013. Abraham bred her succesfully from what mom said.

Hazel gave birth on day 151, March 19th

Holly kindled on day 33, on April 26th with seven kits. They will be weaned on June 24th.


Rosie gave birht at about 9:00 4/5/2013
Hallie is due 4/11/2013

Beady gave birth to her ramlamb on 4/4/2013

Hazel was born June 5th

Holly's kits were born 2/8 or 7/2013

Alice might have been bred on May 2nd, otherwise not at all. She should be due on September 31st if she was bred. I did not see it happen, but I noticed mucous so I suspect that was heat. Abraham was only 4 months old so we shall see if he needed the ladder or not.

Holly bred on June 7th and on June 8th. She should be due in early July. 

Alice went back into heat I think on June 9th, the buckling looked like he could reach and she was standing for him. She was still in heat the next day, and he was mating.

That's hilarious.... "Getting Married"


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

OH MY GOSH!!! I am laughing so hard right now, if you go and look at holley, she had them on day 33, I was sooooooo confused I thought she was a goat lol, I had to take a double take there......told you I was slow some times lol. But no thats good, even if at the time it doesnt seem a big deal. I learned after having a deformed kid to write everything down, no matter if their hoofs being trimmed to some kind of major sickness. So much better then trying to remember if I gave a doe wormer 5 months before she had a deformed kid.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

LOL, nope, rabbit.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Sounds like a good solid heat to me. Check to see if she is broken down.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

What the heck does broken down mean?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

broken down means a loosening of the tenants between the hips and the spin/tail. When not pregnant you wont be able to feel much if any of a gap between them. Over the course of a does gestation, the tenants will slowly at first start to separate. And when they are almost due, you can almost cup your fingers around the spine right above the tail. This is the best indication of pregnancy that I know of.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Ligaments?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

sure, that word works too


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh yeah, then I know exactly what you mean. I have checked ligs a thousand times... and seen lots of heats but not like this. lol

Ont time I had a doe who I could put 4 fingers, almost five, around her tail head at one time. It was CRAZY.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

we had a doe that kidded oct 17 with triplets then had quads on april15, it certainly was not planned. just a buckling that got out in the night and bred 6 in one night! So i think it's very possible for your doe to be pregnant and she certainly has a big right side.


----------

